# Advise on getting my dog to walk?



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I've adopted my golden a month ago and noticed he would put the brakes on very quickly. We couldn't even walk more than 5 minutes. He first sits on that spot and if I try to drag him or go towards him, he would immediately lie down on the ground. There's no moving him from that point on. I attempted to bring a treat with me...ok crackers aren't very tasty I admit...But he was not into that. I tried dropping the leash and walk away, he would then runs off to whichever way he wants. Before I quickly call him being "lazy", I'm thinking he's just being insecure about the outside world. I notice even when he does walk, he would stops at every house in my neighborhood and tries to go in the front door. That tells me he wants to run back inside. What do you suggest I should do to get him moving again when he wants to quit? He just would not respond to anything I tried.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

how old is he?
Puppies won't normally walk very far, five minutes might be a good walk!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

about 4-5 years


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Please understand that fear of abandonment can stay with a rescued dog for some time. Casey was found as a stray, you are right he is feeling insecure, right now he is not able to trust that when he goes for a walk, he is going to get to go home. Take the time to build that trust in him. 

When I adopted my rescue Charlie, it was six months before he trusted enough, could even gather the courage to go out the gate, our first 'walk' as literally 30 seconds, we didn't even get out of the driveway before he put on the brakes. It took some time, patience from me, a lot of high value treats, a lot of encouragement, to gradually increase the time and distance that he felt safe being away from home and start to really trust that he would be going home again.

Prepare yourself with some high value treats, (meat, cheese, dried liver from the pet store, whatever Casey really likes) and 'practice' going for a walk, walk out of the yard, encourage him, lots of praise, and some treats, then turn around and go back in. Try again, keep practicing, keep the sessions short, (a minute or two, if you have to), feed the treats from your hand, or perhaps toss some of the treats on the ground ahead of him, encouraging/rewarding him for moving forward, then turn around and go home again. Progress may be slow at first, walks will be very short, but once he begins to understand, and trust, things will likely progress a little more quickly.

He is feeling unsafe, insecure, he needs your patience and understanding and encouragement, to help him 'believe' that when he leaves home, he will be going home again.


----------



## Branthegoldenman (Mar 19, 2016)

My 9 month old dog won't let me take him on walks either. He his very scared of environmental sounds. What I have been trying to do is just start small by taking him on walks in the back yard to get his confidence up. I walk him in a large circle while having a treat of high value that I keep close to my side. I have found that putting peanut butter in a cup keeps helps move him along, he actually likes that better than cheese and hot dogs.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Please understand that fear of abandonment can stay with a rescued dog for some time. Casey was found as a stray, you are right he is feeling insecure, right now he is not able to trust that when he goes for a walk, he is going to get to go home. Take the time to build that trust in him.
> 
> When I adopted my rescue Charlie, it was six months before he trusted enough, could even gather the courage to go out the gate, our first 'walk' as literally 30 seconds, we didn't even get out of the driveway before he put on the brakes. It took some time, patience from me, a lot of high value treats, a lot of encouragement, to gradually increase the time and distance that he felt safe being away from home and start to really trust that he would be going home again.
> 
> ...


This is one of the saddest things I have ever heard! Thank you for rescuing <3


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I suggest a high value treat, maybe some real chicken or bacon. Start by just walking them on leash in the house or yard where they are comfortable. Hold the leash in the hand on the side opposite the dog. So, if you are walking on the right, hold the leash in the left. Then firmly hold a treat, cupped in your hand on the same side as the dog. Wave the treat under the dogs nose and use the treat to guide the dog forward. Hopefully the dog will follow. Whenever the dog focuses on something other than you or the treat, wave that treat under their nose to get their attention. Use the treat to guide them forward. When they begin walking, treat them. Get another treat, always keep a treat in that hand because they will be following the treat. While you are walking, you should be holding that treat firmly by your side but next to the dog. Don't give it to them until they start walking. Gradually increase the distance between treats but at first, just go a step or two and then treat and praise wildly. If waving the treat doesn't work then you have to hold the treat tightly and actually put it in their mouth a little so that they can taste it. And if they don't seem interested in the treats because they are anxious, then try doing this when they are hungry like before breakfast or before dinner. Begin work on them in the home and then gradually add distance.

When my girl was a puppy she liked to sit too. Another thing you can try is just going in different directions. For instance, my girl didn't want to go forward but when I turned around, she got up and started walking. Then I'd just turn her around and keep going. Sometimes, I would just get really excited and actually try to run. Sometimes that excitement would get her moving.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As Charliethree said above, it's going to take time for Casey to learn to feel comfortable when he's out walking and lots of patience on your part. I too agree with having some very high valued treats for him with you when you're out walking. 

My girl's safety zone was our yard and house, she struggled with walks on our street, she was afraid of cars that passed, people and other dogs that were out. I am fortunate that I have some really nice walking trails in a nearby National Forest and I am also about five minutes from the Main beaches in my area. My girl always did much better when I took her to the beach or the walking trails. I started out with short walks at either place and gradually increased them and how often we went to both. 

If you've got any areas where Casey would enjoy walking that are quieter or have less distractions, give them a try and don't forget the treats.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll definitely try some other treats.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You've gotten some very good suggestions. Patience is key  With my Charlie, it has taken two years to get him to a point where he will take a treat when we are on a walk. Before this year he would always go into high alert mode and like Carolina Mom experienced, loud noises stressed him out. The other important thing to remember is that as soon as Casey is showing he's stressed, you will build trust by turning around versus trying to continue the walk. Stress builds in dogs and could actually make it worse to force him before he's ready. You're asking all the right questions  He's lucky to be with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had many days where I felt as if I was taking one step forward, then two steps backwards with my girl. Don't let it get to you, Casey will pick up or sense your frustrations. 

You may find that some things will work with him while other things/methods won't. Each dog is different, try different things, you'll find what works and what doesn't. 

Just keep trying, be patient and always be gentle and loving with him.

When I first got my girl, she was not food motivated, what worked with her was telling her what a good girl she was, she thrived on being told that. Eventually she did become food motivated, boy did she ever......


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

So today i got some meat rolls from Natural Balance and took some with me trying to get Casey to walk. That didn't work. When i put it close to his nose, he will sniff and try to eat it. But he would not take steps forward to eat it. I put the meat a few steps in front of him, he would not move forward. 

I went and bought some cheese sticks. Tried that in my backyard. He followed me all around. I don't think he will do the same if i try it outside. I will give it a shot though.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Resident Eric said:


> So today i got some meat rolls from Natural Balance and took some with me trying to get Casey to walk. That didn't work. When i put it close to his nose, he will sniff and try to eat it. But he would not take steps forward to eat it. I put the meat a few steps in front of him, he would not move forward.
> 
> I went and bought some cheese sticks. Tried that in my backyard. He followed me all around. I don't think he will do the same if i try it outside. I will give it a shot though.


 Don't give up! You may need to try a few different types of treats, to find one he really likes (mine go nuts for canned cat food). Will he eat the meat roll or the cheese, inside the house, or in the yard? If so, start in either one of those locations, show him how the 'program' works, help him understand what to expect from you.
Give him a piece of meat or cheese, just for moving, even one step, then when he is easily taking one step, try for two, and gradually build up from there. If he is following you or walking with you, reward him frequently, offering the treat beside you, use tiny pieces, lots of praise, encouragement. When he is doing really well, happily walking with you inside the house or yard, keep rewarding him, using lots of praise, and gradually space out the treats, then put the leash on him and 'start over' practice more inside the house, and then the yard. (Some dogs learn along the way that the leash does not predict 'good things' for them, so they may need a little help, encouragement to get past it) Once he is doing well on leash, in those locations, (where he is feeling safe) then he may be ready for a short trip outside the yard. 
Work with him as well to build his confidence and trust in you, by rehearsing and rewarding skills that he may already know. Sits, downs, brief stays, or waits. Try teaching him simple tricks, ones that he can easily achieve success with, 'touch' his nose to the palm of your hand, perhaps shake a paw? 
Hang in there, it may take some time, but every minute you 'work' with him, help him learn, will be rewarded a thousand times over by the friendship and bond that you will have with him.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I tried with cheese sticks outside the house. He pretty much did the same thing and just sat by my car. He will jump into the car for a ride without problem. But not willing to walk around the block. I put the cheese in front of him where he can see/smell it, when he got close I pulled ahead just to have him chased the cheese. It worked for a little bit before he quit. I didn't want to keep the walk too long so that's where I ended.

Inside the yard where there were no distractions, he would follow me for the cheese but once outside, he will only go to my car and wait.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eric*

Eric

Has your boy had a vet checkup? Just want to rule out anything physical.
Perhaps they would have some ideas how to get him walking, too.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Nothing's wrong physically. He's been to off leash dog parks before and he just ran off without looking back lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd have him checked for physical things that may be going on... anything from joints to kidneys could be causing him discomfort when it comes to forced walks. Another thing too is dogs tend to remember stuff... so if you took them for a very long walk and it wasn't comfortable or was painful, they remember that long walk even if you are just trying to go up the street and back.

First sign of a health problem is reluctance to exercise. It's right there along with a dog being off his food as far as something you need to pay attention to and have checked at the vet.

If could be there's something mental wrong with your dog - but rule out health concerns first. Because it's a fast trail downhill if you don't catch something early on.

My first golden who had kidney failure all his life probably - he was fine going to lakes, running around fields, but he did not want to go for walks. Worst time was when he slipped his collar and ran all the way home. We had a neighbor who saw this happen and came running out to tell us to take him to the vet because when her dog acted the same way - he was dying from something. Our dog was at that time 3 years away from dying.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Resident Eric said:


> I tried with cheese sticks outside the house. He pretty much did the same thing and just sat by my car. He will jump into the car for a ride without problem. But not willing to walk around the block. I put the cheese in front of him where he can see/smell it, when he got close I pulled ahead just to have him chased the cheese. It worked for a little bit before he quit. I didn't want to keep the walk too long so that's where I ended.
> 
> Inside the yard where there were no distractions, he would follow me for the cheese but once outside, he will only go to my car and wait.


 "It worked for a little bit before he quit.' Success! no matter how brief, it is success! Be patient, build on it. If he is willing to move forward, even if it is only 10 feet, that may be his 'limit' for now, reward him every few steps, while he is moving, then turn around after 5 feet, go back the other way, keep feeding treats while he is moving with you. Then turn around again and perhaps try for a little bit further, if he 'quits' you are asking for too much, take a break. You want to stop using the treat as a 'lure' as quickly as possible, once he seems to be getting the idea, (three or four trials using the lure, is often enough for them to begin to understand) leave the treats in your pocket or treat bag, hold your hand as if you have a treat in it, and when he is offering the behavior, quickly retrieve the treat, and give it to him. 

It is not always easy to understand that, or why, they may not be able to do something that in our minds seems so simple to do, but with patience, practice and reward for 'trying' (and ultimately getting it right), we can help them be all that they can be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eric*



Resident Eric said:


> Nothing's wrong physically. He's been to off leash dog parks before and he just ran off without looking back lol


Glad he's fine physically. Listen to Charliethree! All have given good advice!!


----------

